# Suggestions on long lead (not confident in recall yet!)



## ndirishkmk (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi there,

Now that it has gotten nicer in MN, I want to take Gipper to the dog park (and regular park near me that always deserted) to run around and play fetch. I'm not completely confident in his recall in a distracting environment so I'm trying to find a longer lead (50 ft maybe?) so that I can play fetch with his without worrying about him running off. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I used to use a regular rope that was about that long. I just tied it to my waist. Also if you haven't already done so check out the dog park at the end of Pilot Knob road (by the cemetery) it is usually deserted so it would be a good place to practice recall with no distractions and since it is fenced you can go without a lead.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Some tips on using a long line:

http://www.thelabradorsite.com/using-a-training-lead-on-your-labrador/

It is important to ensure, as much as possible, that your dog is not hitting the end of the lead suddenly and risking injury to you or your dog, so teaching them to stay within the length of the lead is not a step that should be skipped - start 'close by' and gradually increase the distance as your dog is able to respond to your 'come back/recall' cue.
When I use a long line, I only 'let out' half to three quarters of it, and leave the excess on the ground beside me, that way if I think my dog is 'headed off' , I can step on the line, and work to get his attention to 'come back' towards me.


----------



## ndirishkmk (Jan 23, 2016)

G-bear said:


> I used to use a regular rope that was about that long. I just tied it to my waist. Also if you haven't already done so check out the dog park at the end of Pilot Knob road (by the cemetery) it is usually deserted so it would be a good place to practice recall with no distractions and since it is fenced you can go without a lead.



THANK YOU!! I didn't know about this one! I was just about to go pay the fee for the Eagan off-leash dog park! Also, thanks for tip on the rope!


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I BOUGHT a 50' orange leash on Amazon three years ago and have been using it to let Amber take her potty breaks. Our neighbor has cats [too many to count] and they love to sit just beyond the leash and stare at her. If there are no cats out, she goes unleashed. Early on, I let her out on leash and a cat came into the yard. Amber took off and when she hit the end of the 50', I went flying off the porch. I was lucky to not break something. Once she starts after a cat, she doesn't hear any commands. She tolerates rabbits and squirrels, but not cats.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a huge fan of the long line. You can buy yards of it at a hardware store for next to nothing and they also sell the metal clips to go on the end. BE AWARE that if/when the cord gets wrapped around your ankle it will leave a burn that will make you sad. Either wear boots or thick socks to protect yourself. It's easy to get distracted and get tangled up. I usually just have 50 feet of cord and it lays on the ground so that you can step on it if you need to.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ndirishkmk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Now that it has gotten nicer in MN, I want to take Gipper to the dog park (and regular park near me that always deserted) to run around and play fetch. I'm not completely confident in his recall in a distracting environment so I'm trying to find a longer lead (50 ft maybe?) so that I can play fetch with his without worrying about him running off. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Mendota Products makes a nice long line. The one I have is almost 20 years old and still going strong.

https://www.mendotaproducts.com/col...ducts/mendota-check-cords?variant=28665088641


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

ndirishkmk said:


> THANK YOU!! I didn't know about this one! I was just about to go pay the fee for the Eagan off-leash dog park! Also, thanks for tip on the rope!


Not sure if the dog park area is considered Eagan or Mendota Heights. I know that Acacia Park Cemetery is considered Mendota Heights. Since the dog park is across the road from the cemetery (behind the 2 houses on the east side of Pilot Knob Road) it may be considered Eagan. I have never seen more than 3 dogs in the park...even on weekends. Be advised, however, that you have to park on the street (right before the bridge which goes over Hwy 55) as there is no parking lot. It's never an issue tho as no one uses the dog park. I don't think too many people realize it is there.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the biothane material--cleans ups well. I refuse to go near rope after having it slice through my ankles, looks like I'm wearing an ankle bracelet, but nope, scars from the rope.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

I highly recommend the 50ft leashes. We have one called Leashboss that we got off of Amazon and it's super durable (but hardware store cord is probably a much cheaper option), and we, like others have mentioned here, just lay it on the ground and step on it as needed. It's been great for training recall, and just for playing fetch at the park with our one year old golden (with a mind of his own). And yes, just as of two days ago, I learnt the very hard way that if the leash snakes around your unprotected ankles as your puppy takes off after the ball you just 'chuck-it'ed for him, it can result in a very painful and rather severe leash burn.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

We also just bought rope and tied a clasp on the end to hook to his leash. So far so good. Luckily no rope burns yet!


----------

